# 8x4x4 viv build photos :)



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

This is what i did today for a mates young nile/bosc when his nile goes in the loft 


























































just need to do the top sill and fit the glass


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

looks great


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

To be honest... you might want to think about moving the supports.


When you put the glass in, the join will be where the black line is










so you can see how much space you'll have to work with, when the doors are open. He's going to be pretty restricted when trying to do anything. I'm be tempted to just put one where the glass meets.


----------



## rudolph20039932 (Sep 26, 2011)

That's cool, would love to do this myself but as i'm lazy would probably end up paying someone like you to do it :/


----------



## a.mckee (Jan 1, 2012)

Mate on my viv i put a top plinth on and braced from front to back so u can't see them and go to ur local timber yard they are half the price of b&q and better quality


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

Sydenhams tends to be the cheapest for sheet timber, £20 for a sheet of 8'x4' OSB3 so rated good for 60% humidity 18mm thick =)


----------

